# Help with old pedigrees?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there a good method for researching dogs from the past wh have AKC numbers but are not listed on K9data?

Anyone know anything about this dog? I've been searching but cant find his parents/ pedigree.
Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy (10/19/1979-)
Registration:	AKC SC789159


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is on the AKC website. You can order a research pedigree for him, which will give his parents, etc.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks- My grandfather passed away, and in looking through old boxes and records, I came across an accordian file with papers etc for his hunting/family dogs: several goldens, one springer, and an irish setter named Tobasco. I am curious about the goldens- especially Splashdown William Tell (Tell) .

Was Splashdown a well-known kennel? I looked it up and found the names Richard and Cynthia Williams but not a web page or web address.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can enter your granfather's golden(s) in K9data...
Anyone can enter information into the database - Just so long as the information is accurate (like ACK numbers/dam & sire names etc from papers).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> You can enter your granfather's golden(s) in K9data...
> Anyone can enter information into the database - Just so long as the information is accurate (like ACK numbers/dam & sire names etc from papers).


I love K9data, but these dogs are too old. For example, Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy deadends as a parent only on K9data and ofa- I will take the sggestions above and maybe pay the fee for akc's official record? I dont have Tell's registration number- just his form to send into akc from the breeder. It is from 1968.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks- My grandfather passed away, and in looking through old boxes and records, I came across an accordian file with papers etc for his hunting/family dogs: several goldens, one springer, and an irish setter named Tobasco. I am curious about the goldens- especially Splashdown William Tell (Tell) .
> 
> Was Splashdown a well-known kennel? I looked it up and found the names Richard and Cynthia Williams but not a web page or web address.


They were fairly well known-I remember OTCH Splashdown Tess of Culynwood WCX, OD, OBHF, owned I believe by DD Anderson. Now I have really dated myself!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

There are several dogs in K9Data from Splashdown. Some are from litters in 1998 & 1999 with Cynthia listed as the breeder still. One of them has a link to a website for this dog. You might want to contact them and see if they can put you in touch with Cynthia. This is the link to the dog in K9data
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=44972

Good luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is there a good method for researching dogs from the past wh have AKC numbers but are not listed on K9data?
> 
> Anyone know anything about this dog? I've been searching but cant find his parents/ pedigree.
> Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy (10/19/1979-)
> Registration: AKC SC789159


 
You might also want to contact Edell Schaefer (she is a historian and has THE most incredible resource library for both Goldens and Springers that I've ever seen. Also, Sylvia Donahey-Feeney, editor of the GRCA's GRNews might be able to help you. PM me and I'd be glad to provide you with their contact methods.


----------

